# 25 year old female professional - move to Vancouver



## catbunting (Oct 11, 2011)

I am a 25 year old History graduate with 4 years professional services marketing experience (working for one of the world's largest accountancy firms).
I also have a post-graduate diploma in Marketing Communications. 

I would like some advice and suggestions on whether
a) I would be able to secure a marketing role in Vancouver;
b) If so - how? Would I have to fly to Vancouver for interview or could this be done online/phone - what have others experienced?

I just want to know if this is an option - I seem to meet the 'points' criteria but appreciate I am not the only one wanting to emigrate. 

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

catbunting said:


> I am a 25 year old History graduate with 4 years professional services marketing experience (working for one of the world's largest accountancy firms).
> I also have a post-graduate diploma in Marketing Communications.
> 
> I would like some advice and suggestions on whether
> ...


Most people find it much easier to find jobs in Canada with face-to-face interviews. Employers here do not normally respond to CVs or Resumes. Can you possibly get a transfer with your current employer?


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi.
for what its worth, im afraid canada (and of course the usa) doesnt work like the uk or europe!

its a totally different place...the jobs u see on the most prolific sites, like workopolis, BCjobs, etc are just the tip of the iceberg (of which there are lots in canada!).

you will get sick and tired of heariing this, bt i'll say it as well, just to make you even more sicker!! in canada, its not what u know, its who u know, period!

jobs are often networked around, for friends of friends, relatives, what-have-you, etc....and you will find that unless you know someone there, or can get to know people thru networking, its gonna be a mite difficult just to break in form outside!

u have very good qualifications, but there are doctors driving taxis there...im not being facetious here...ive met many of them personally, so having qualifications although is very good, its not gonna suddenly get employers breaking down doors to employ you!

i was lucky when i first came to canada...i landed a superb job within 8 weeks or so...in fact i had 2 job offers! and these jobs i found on my own..1 thru cold-calling (i used to take a bundle of my resumes everyday and just drive around where i lived in Ontario...whenever i saw a company, i'd pull up and go drop my resume into the place)..the 2nd thru an ad in the local paper.

dont quote me on this though, pls....you may be lucky and have them all running to employ you, good luck if thats so, but im afraid youre gonna have to fly out to canada and start from scratch...start networking, meeting people, talking to employers, the whole gamut (?)...

hope that hepls you...any more questions, feel free to send me a PM.

cheers and chin up, stiff upper lip an' all that...!




catbunting said:


> I am a 25 year old History graduate with 4 years professional services marketing experience (working for one of the world's largest accountancy firms).
> I also have a post-graduate diploma in Marketing Communications.
> 
> I would like some advice and suggestions on whether
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

While you are correct I think your comment requires some qualification.
The doctors you mention are driving taxis because they can't/won't/are unable to meet Canadian requirements to qualify for a Canadian medical license. I, for one, don't want treatment from a doctor with a third world country medical degree.


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

yes...point taken, auldyin!
however, a further qualification of the matter is that i am not talking about doctors from so-called 3rd world countries (the word 3rd world in itself requires to be used very carefully these days...one or 2 of these "3rd world" countries are now booming, with hardly any sign of the global recession, namely china and india.

second, it is not only doctors from 3rd world countries who are affected....i ahve heard that qualifications obtained in any other country aside of canada itself, are automatically assumed to be 2nd class, and that includes the UK by the way.

we shouldnt automatically assume that professionals from another part of the world have 2nd class education...that assumption has gone out the window!

one could well speculate that if one's life was in danger, ie a life or death matter, say in a road accident, wouldnt one take the chance of being seen to by a passing doctor from Gondwanaland, rather than no doctor at all....? and by that i mean a real doctor, not a witchdoctor!

anyways, back to the original post...yes, it is possible to land jobs without networking, but comparatively, it is slightly more difficult than if you have a good network or already know someone in a company who are hiring...just my 2 cents worth....all opinions are my own...no offence to anybody!


----------

